# What type of kindle books are people buying?



## misslja (Dec 28, 2011)

I would like to know what is your favorite category of books you buy for your kindle?  Ex, fiction, biography, humor, etc.


----------



## Aenea (Dec 24, 2011)

I buy Sci-Fi, Horror and Mystery/Thrillers, pretty much in that order. That's about all that interests me these days.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I read a lot of urban fantasy--HOWEVER, it's almost always cheaper to buy it used or in Amazon's four for three.  So on my kindle I end up with a lot of cozy mysteries and regular mysteries.  For whatever reason, these seem to go on sale for Kindle more often than paranormal mysteries or UF.  Right now I have 5 "must read soon" paperbacks.  One is a tough-guy mystery (robert crais) that I got in a 4 for 3 and the others are all Urban Fantasy.  On my Kindle I have about 12 "Must read soon" cozies.  

(This does not count all the books around here.  Or on the Kindle.  Or the stack on the dining table or the wishlist or the must have or the ... you get the idea.)


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

My Kindle has more romance on it than anything else. That's a little odd because I don't actually read a huge amount of romance but that's not the impression you'd get if you picked up my Kindle. *Shrug* I also have a lot of historical fiction, YA, and chicklit, which is a more honest reflection of my reading habits. And nonfiction, lot's of that.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Let's see, I've got some fantasy, some urban fantasy, some steam punk, some SciFi, mystery, paranormal, apocalyptic, sports, detective, romance...I read a lot of different stuff.


----------



## Eliza Baum (Jul 16, 2011)

Anything and everything. (Mostly, I read YA, fantasy, mystery and suspense.) I'm very fond of the instant gratification aspect of kindle books. The exception is non-fiction books with pictures or charts. I bought one _Dummies_ book early on, and never again. The reading experience just wasn't the same on the little screen.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Historical fiction and SF mostly. A mix of backlist and indie stuff. But I read a little of everything.

Right now I'm beta reading a gay chicklit novel for a friend. It's the last thing I would ever pick up, but, to my surprise, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Action & Adventure; Mystery & Thriller.


----------



## Neil Clarke (Mar 14, 2011)

Mostly science fiction, but I've also picked up a few technical/education books as well.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

For me - its Mystery and Thrillers (especially espionage..) - altho I have a friend who recommends other genre.  I love to dive into a Vince Flynn, Brad Thor,  Jeffrey Deaver, or Lee Child book - and I'm gradually reading all their past works.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

I get psychological thrillers and horror.


----------



## kaykay543 (Jan 10, 2012)

For me its True Crime stories which really shocks my friends. I am endlessly fascinated by criminal minds. 


Kay


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Biographies are my favorite. I'm a total biography junkie, I'll read them on everyone and anyone. I especially love bios on classic film stars, but lately I've been reading a lot of biographies on historical figures. I also read a lot of mystery/thriller and true crime. Fiction is (oddly probably) my least read category, but I still do read quite a lot of it.


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

Mostly speculative fiction.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I enjoy current bestsellers in thrillers or mysteries but also some sci fi and short story collections
I try to check out interesting first time writers as often as I can afford to

I do get into bios and I recently discovered the books by Delphi Classics
Right now I have Charles Dickens: The Complete Works which has illustrations as well as stuff you just can't find in paper versions. Like he came to America for a spell and wrote about the experience. All of that and more is included in this book. I also have Poe and H.G. Wells.

These "Complete Works" are quite full of material (with individual links for each chapter so you can bounce around at will as you see fit) and would make great reading material on a long trip.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

kaykay543 said:


> For me its True Crime stories which really shocks my friends. I am endlessly fascinated by criminal minds.
> 
> Kay


If the criminal mind intrigues you, consider reading more political exposes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

misslja said:


> I would like to know what is your favorite category of books you buy for your kindle? Ex, fiction, biography, humor, etc.


Missija--

Welcome to KindleBoards!

What kind of books do you like to read?

Betsy


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

I use the Kindle app on my computer. In most cases, I read fantasy, but I'm slowly branching out to sci-fi. On occasion, I'll read a contemporary or a memoir, but it's rare when compared to urban fantasy, epic fantasy and sci-fi.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

Robert Crais is wonderful. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.

I mostly buy mysteries/thrillers and paranormal.



MariaESchneider said:


> Right now I have 5 "must read soon" paperbacks. One is a tough-guy mystery (robert crais) that I got in a 4 for 3


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

My kindle has mostly romance and urban fantasy, but there's some historical fiction and non-fiction mixed in there.


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

I've never read Vince Flynn or Brad Thor. But I LOVE Lee Child. I like Jeffrey Deaver a lot, too, although I haven't read him in a while. I hear they're making a movie of 'One Shot' and Tom Cruise will play Jack Reacher. Wow. Can't imagine him in that role. 



bordercollielady said:


> For me - its Mystery and Thrillers (especially espionage..) - altho I have a friend who recommends other genre. I love to dive into a Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Jeffrey Deaver, or Lee Child book - and I'm gradually reading all their past works.


----------



## kaykay543 (Jan 10, 2012)

> If the criminal mind intrigues you, consider reading more political exposes.


Not sure I can handle more of that then what I already read in the news.


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

I've heard many parents bought kindles for their kids this past Christmas so I hope they are buying some children's books.


----------



## Jen Black (Oct 17, 2011)

For me its historical fiction, some historical romance and a spattering of other stuff. I just wish there was more in the historical genre and I'm so pleased to find a lot of authors I'd not previously heard of listed here in these boards. Seems like I have a whole new bookshop to go at now!


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got quite an assortment on my Kindle. A lot of fantasy because that's my favourite genre, but some contemporary as well, some autobiography and quite a few children's books that I downloaded samples of to check out for my daughter and started enjoying them for myself!


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Historical, Historical Fantasy, Classics (though I downloaded these free), Paranormal Romance, books about animal communication, cat memoirs.


----------



## Lee Reynoldson (Jan 2, 2011)

Mostly Fantasy, Historical, and books on writing. I like Mainstream and Lit too, especially mainstream and Lit short stories and anthologies. My (significantly) better-half enjoys non-fiction so there are quite a few of those on my . . .  I mean our kindle.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got an eclectic mix, but the biggest categories would be fantasy and history.

I *really* do enjoy being able to sate a whim while on the bus or train to download a book I've suddenly remembered and get reading.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a lot of different types of books on my Kindle because I never know what I'll be in the mood to read.  Today's Kindle Daily Deal was a historical fiction, and I don't generally read those; however, this one looked so good I had to pick it up.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

In no particular order my fav's are mysteries, thrillers, and true crime.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

The cheap ones. LOL. My price limit is about $4.

Besides that, I mostly buy young adult. It appeals to me the most.


----------



## Judy Powell (Sep 25, 2011)

I have mostly contemporary romance and some non-fiction titles.


----------



## jtw78 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm loving the classics like Les Misarables, Sherlock Holmes, 1001 Nights. I also grabbed a book about self-publishing and one about the creative process.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Anything and everything, but especially detective fiction and dark fantasy/horror.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mystery, thrillers, historical romance, straight history, general fiction, non-fiction on writing and Kindle formatting, westerns.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Mysteries and thrillers most often, also biographies. Some historical novels, westerns, books about WW2 and the Civil War, horror and even a little SciFi.


----------



## MinaVE (Apr 20, 2010)

Am a bit all over the place with my buying lately. Have been snapping up Kindle deals, so I most recently bought Dava Sobel's historical books on sale, and Anthony Bourdain's fiction, and Megan Whalen Turner's The Thief.


----------



## LisaBlackwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Epic fantasy, urban and paranormal fantasy and sci-fi. I'm thinking of branching out into some mystery/detective titles for a change.


----------



## Debbie Bennett (Mar 25, 2011)

Thrillers and fantasy mostly. But I'm finding I'll take a chance on pretty much anything if it's cheap and I've discovered some new authors this way and books I would never normally pick up and turning out to be rather good.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Mystery/Thrillers, Fantasy, some SciFi, Police Procedurals, some Paranormal. I just started reading Robert Crais and am loving him.


----------



## jimbronyaur (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm always a horror guy, but lately, I've been buying lots of crime/mystery/thrillers... and in no order in terms of content, author, etc.

I've read everything from John Locke to Livia Washburn.  I really enjoy the short, witty crime novels.  The quick mysteries with interesting characters and cliche murders.  I can't explain it, but it's just entertaining for me right now.

I was bogged down at the end of the year with a horror novel (I'll leave it unnamed for respect since I haven't finished it yet) that was just SOOOO drawn out... waiting for each part to happen and everything was so detailed and not necessary, I needed a change.

Oh, and I've been reading Louis L'Amour too... don't know why, I've never read Westerns before, but it's addicting!

-jb


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

At first, it was a lot of classics but now it's mostly mysteries and YA.


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

I buy mostly fiction - fantasy, mystery, historical, Christian fiction. I think I have only a couple of non-fiction books on my Kindle. My husband is the opposite, he prefers non-fiction.


----------



## DH_Sayer (Dec 20, 2011)

I find myself buying a lot of recently released books...I know it's not the cheapest way to do things but it's such a nice experience getting them in a few seconds. It definitely satisfies my instant gratification needs!


----------



## slandon36 (Jan 24, 2012)

I love a good romance but also the vampire series such as Vampire Academy and The Morganville Vampires as well anything by James Rollins or Greg Illes.


----------



## By The Book (Feb 4, 2012)

I have such a huge variety on my Kindle!  I gravitate to YA and literary fiction at the brick and mortar stores but I'm all over the place on my Kindle.  YA, mystery, nonfiction, chicklit.  When the price is reasonable and the sample pages are good, there isn't much I won't buy!


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

I think fiction is selling best right now because a lot of Kindle owners are older teens and adults. Soon, a younger generation will only be reading through e-devices.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Fantasy, SF, some literary fiction, historical fiction and quite a few non-fiction books (mainly biographies, history books and books about China, Japan and Ghana).


----------



## Aenea (Dec 24, 2011)

Sci-Fi, Horror and Mystery/Thrillers fill up most of my Kindle. I pick up something different every now and then, but that's mainly it.


----------



## John A. A. Logan (Jan 25, 2012)

That brilliant Delphi edition of all Charles Dickens works...I lnow I wouldn't be reading A Christmas Carol just now, for the first time, if not for Kindle.

Before that, the 1735 revised edition of Gulliver's Travels....there was a BBC documentary on about 18th century novelists and I realised I'd sort of skipped the 18th century for the most part, and the documentary gave me an impulse to go and visit it...

To give full disclosure, I'd already bought the paperback Gulliver's Travels and read a 3rd of it, when I got my Kindle...I tried to persevere with the paperback...but knowing I really wanted to be experimenting with reading on the Kindle...and this was distracting me from the story...so I got Gulliver on Kindle and switched over mid-book...


----------



## JEV (Jan 7, 2012)

Urban fantasy is all the rage, but I prefer biographies and autobiographies.  I have an i-pad with a kindle app and the photos in some of the historic books are terrific.


----------



## Rebecca Burke (May 9, 2011)

The first thing my teen daughter got for her new Kindle were a Jodi Picoult novel (the latest) and then The Hunger Games. But she wasn't happy about the price so I've been steering her to sites like the Kindle Daily Deal, etc., where I predict she will be continuing with her same reading habits--historical, contemporary realistic and YA fiction, and the occasional memoir. My son immediately went for a Stephen King and some textbooks, as well as some classics that were free and will help him at school. When I get my hands on their kindles, I've got a short list of things other indie authors have been describing that sound tasty, like David Gaughran's new historical fiction and one of Anne Allen's romantic comedies. It will be fun to reread some classics, too, especially w/o having a full-blown allergy attack (what usually happens when I try to read an old book that's been collecting dust and mold spores in the house for decades).


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

Young Adult and sometimes MG. That's pretty much all I read.


----------



## John Barlow (Oct 16, 2011)

I use my ereader for fiction, all types.
For non-fiction I prefer paper, since I'm more likely to make notes, especially if it's research.

I'm also reading MORE of all 'genre' categs., because they are so cheap on amazon. 

JohnB


----------



## swlothian (Feb 20, 2012)

I buy mostly fiction but my wife loves human interest and bios.


----------

